# Marketing per SMS



## stieglitz (25 August 2006)

Darauf könnte ich sicherlich verzichten:


> Für K.  P.  sind die Versender solcher Abzock-SMS "schwarze Schafe". Der Leiter der Forschungsgruppe Mobile-Commerce an der Uni Augsburg setzt große Hoffnungen auf die Werbung per Kurzmitteilung. *Wie viele Marketing-Experten sieht er SMS als Werbemedium mit Zukunft*. Auch weil immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mobiltelefon erreichbar sind - im vergangenen Jahr zählte man allein in Deutschland 74 Millionen Handynutzer.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,433420,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2006)

*AW: Marketing per SMS*

Googeln mit dem Namen ergibt das  Bild eines ubiquitären Visionärs, für den das Handy 
der zentrale Mittelpunkt menschlichen Lebens sein wird. Auch Bezahlvorgänge  werden  nach Beseitung 
marginaler Schwierigkeiten nur noch übers  Handy geschehen. 
http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/studien/bericht-56235.html
Mir tun unsere Nachfahren jetzt schon leid....


> im vergangenen Jahr zählte man allein in Deutschland 74 Millionen Handynutzer.


Babys und Greise inbegriffen?


----------



## Greenhorn (25 August 2006)

*AW: Marketing per SMS*

***


----------

